# 4-Leg Amtrak Trip



## Guest_jayt_* (Apr 6, 2009)

A first time post for myself, and since I have read everyone else's travelogues, thought I would finally write one myself for others to read. Been reading the comments for over a year and find them very interesting, and have learned some things myself, thanks to all of you. The purpose of this 4-legged Amtrak trip was to try and finish covering all of Amtrak's routes. Still have five left that I have not been on, Vermonter, Adirondack, Heartland Flyer, Cardinal, and Montrealer. Otherwise, have covered all the rest, and more than once. I do apologize if I get lengthy, will try to be short and concise.

*Departed* Orlando - 30 Mar 09, 4:02 pm (8 min. late) Train 92 (Silver Star), Car 9211, Room 1 (Curtis, SC Attendant)

*Arrived* Washington Union Station - 31 Mar 09, 12:45 pm (30 min. early)

*CONSIST:* Engines 17 and 194, Baggage 1855, Sleepers 62025 (Northern View), 62014 (Sylvan View), Dining Car 8524, Lounge 28013, and Coaches, 25101, 25095, 25115, and 25083.

First time I had been to the Orlando station in 37 years, and it had not changed at all. The last time I left Orlando was on the _Floridian_ which i am sure a lot of you remember. Orlando Station staff was very nice and helpful. Train 92 departed at 4:02 pm under a beautiful sunny Florida sky and made its way towards Jacksonville. Passed the Auto Train Station, which I had the joy of arriving at 35 years ago, but from Louisville, not Lorton, when Auto Train was a private corporation. Sleeping car was only about a third full, very unusual I thought and asked Curtis about this. He agreed, it was quite empty and unusual as well. Had the 5:15 pm sitting for supper, and again, a nearly empty dining car. However, did sit with an older gentleman who never said a word. The dining car was one of the refurbished cars, and the color scheme and decor was quite nice and refreshing to see. Dining car staff was good and no complaints here, or with the meal of Flat Iron Steak, baked potatoe, salad, wheat roll, iced tea, and a choc. raspberry cheescake (I think). Train arrived into Jacksonville nearly 30 min early, so we had a 2 hour wait there, this due to schedule change and CSX work. Time did go by fast, and had bed made down while Curtis had plenty of idle time on his hands.

This was also the one and only time I was questioned by Amtrak personnel, questionning me as to what I was doing the on the platform, did I need any help, etc. To say the least, not one picture of the Jacksonville station was snapped. Did not want to get into that problem. Time we left, it had gotten dark, and not too many passengers got on. As usual, always take my shower at night, shave, etc., then hit the bed for some reading. Train ran on time throughout the night, and arrived into Raleigh at 6:25 am, on time once again. Did wake up once at Savannah, but went right back to sleep. Temperature in car and in room were perfect and a smooth ride. Curtis maintained the coffee, juice and ice, never had to ask for a thing there. Did get off in Raleigh, for about 15 minutes, much colder than when having left Jacksonville. Departed and I headed for the dining car for breakfast which consisted of Primavera Omlette, hash browns, sausage patties, and croissant. Drink was cranberry juice and coffee. After breakfast, back to room, and back to bed. Something I never do, but did some on this trip. Woke up at Richmond at 10:35 am and detrained for a break. Upon boarding, lunch sitting reservations were taken and I was at the 11:45 sitting. Lunch consisted of the Angus Burger, chips, pickle, and Pepsi, and the Haagen Dazs chocolate ice cream cup. After a full stomach, back to room to pack up and await arrival into Washington's Union Station. Enjoyed very much coming into the D.C., by the Tidal Basin, and Jefferson Memorial, seeing all the Cherry Blossom's in bloom, and all under a beautiful clear sky.

Arrived into Union Station at 12:45 pm (30 min.) early on Track 25. Detrained, thanked Curtis and headed up the escalator for _Club Acela_. Had been to this club a few times in the past, but signage was very good in the station. Met by a very nice attendant, Raid, showed him my ticket for that evenings Crescent. Raid showed me around, helped stow my luggage, and asked if I had any questions, etc. It was not that crowded at that time. Sat down, had a few Pepsi's and a bag of chips. Outside to the station walked around some, and then out towards the Capitol. Lots of government people walking around, enjoying the warmth and sunshine, and lots of school groups. Was gone about two hours, as I have seen D.C. many times, and was just ready to get back and relax. I did not take any walking shoes on this trip, and it was kind of telling. Back to the station which was now quite busy, as it was about 4:00 pm. Picked up a couple of items in the shops and retreated back to the _Club Acela_ for a few more Pepsis, and potatoe chips, and a bag of goldfish. Very nice place to relax, just got tired of Headline News on both televisions. Goverment and business people very busy and rushed catching the different Acela Express at this time. Announcement was made at 5:45 for passengers on Train 19 the _Crescent_ to start gathering their luggage and an escort would meet us at the East Exit Door at 6:00 pm to take us to the train. At 6:03 pm the doors were opened and seven of us were escorted to Track 25 for a 6:30 pm departure.

*Departed* Washington D. C. Union Station, 31 Mar 09, 6:30 pm (On Time), Train 19 (Crescent), Car 1911, Room 6, (Anthony, SC Attendant).

*Arrived* New Orleans, 1 Apr 09, 7:10 pm (21 min. early)

*CONSIST:* Engines ????? and 188, Baggage 1162, Sleepers 62042 (no name), 62035 (Shoreview), Dining Car 8530, Cafe Car 28001, and Coaches 25036, 25076, 25086, and 25071.

The _Crescent_ pulled away from Union Station right on time. Was wondering if we would as an elderly grandmother fell coming down the escalator to board the train. She had two grandsons with her. Everyone was scrambling around for towels and ice, but she wanted to go on. I do not know what her destination was but the Conductor did put her and her grandsons up in a sleeper. That was a very nice gesture of Amtrak, I thought. On our way out of D.C. Again, pass the cherry blossoms, Reagan National Airport, and on down the line. A supper reservation had not been taken for me, but Anthony gave me the sitting times, and told me just go to anyone I wanted. I headed for the dining car at 6:45 pm. Was quite a few more passengers on this train from the occupancy of the sleepers and the dining car. Sat with again, an older gentleman, but one who did chat. We chatted so much that it was two hours later when we got up so we could take an outside break while we were stopped in Charlottesville. Very nice evening outside. Back aboard #19 and leaving Charlottesville, had Anthony make the bed down while I went and had my evening shower and shave. Again, the temperature of the car and room were perfect. No complaints here. After showering, back to the room where I fell asleep reading. Woke up while we were stopped in Charlotte, NC, but did not want to go bounding off the train in my undies for a breath of fresh air or a walk, so just closed the curtains, and back to sleep I went.

Woke up at 6:25 am as we were departing Clemson, SC., got dressed and off to the Dining Car. This breakfast was the French Toast, sausage patties, cranberry juice, and coffee. I was one of the first in for breakfast. This dining crew car was a bit slow and not quite as efficient as on Train 92. However, really no complaints. The tummy was full once again, so back to the room to await the arrival into Atlanta which was right on time However, it was raining quite hard. Hopped off and walked around some, it was about a 15 or 20 minute stop. Rain was letting up while we were in the station. I noticed plenty of luggage carts lined up on the platform, and did get the biggest laugh, and snapped a few pictures of the signage on the luggage carts that said *WELCOME TO LOS ANGELES*. Guess that beats seeing a Kroger Grocery Cart or a Piggly Wiggly Grocery cart, at least they were luggage carts. Out of Atlanta on time and the journey continued towards New Orleans. I went back to bed and snoozed some more. This is something I never have done, but it was just so relaxing and comfortable. Did get up and got dressed for the arrival into Birmingham on time for a 17 min. stop. Had Anthony make up the bed then. While in Birmingham, I saw an agent bringing up the luggage on the baggage cart, and wanted to ask him, are you the Amtrak agent who wasn't checking bags back on March 13 and have caused a torrid of comments on the Amtrak Unlimited Discussion Forum. I thought otherwise, and thought it best to keep the trap shut. I do agree, Birmingham Station is a dump, to say the least, and has been for years and years. An Amshack doesn't look that bad. The weather was beautiful, sunny and warm, slight breeze. Went to lunch at 1:00 pm, and had the usual, Angus Burger, etc., etc., etc. The dining car was quite full with 5 wild and crazy gals headed to New Orleans for partying, a group of 10 high school students from Kentucky also headed to New Orleans for as the chaperone said, "exposure to life". You do get it there. Time we were leaving Meridian, the clouds were getting somewhat darker and heavier, but no rain. Upon leaving Hattiesburg, back to the dining car for supper which was very filling and quite good. Had the Red Beans and Rice, Mixed Veggies, Salad, Wheat Roll, Pepsi, and the H.D. chocolate ice cream. Started over Lake Pontchatrain, and into New Orleans East where the sad conditions of Kartrina still exist. Slowly curved our way into New Orleans, with the skyline off to my left. As always, backed into Union Station, one that I was very familiar with from my first trip to New Orleans in June, 1962 on _L&N's Pan American_ and came to a stop 23 min. early. That was nice. Thanked Anthony, and grabbed my luggage and through the station, which looked very good, considering its age, and its usage.

Out to the taxi stand and on my way to my hotel in the French Quarter for one short night. First time I had been back to New Orleans since 2002. Dropped my bags off in my room and out I went exploring old familiar places, and some new places that had been built since my last visit. I did live in New Orleans back in the mid-80's, plus all my other trip there, so I knew where I wanted to go, what I wanted to see, and what I wanted to eat. All was a success. Weather was nice, breezy though, and warm. Finally back to the room a bit past midnight. Up at 6:30, had breakfast and back out for one last stroll through the Quarter and down Canal St. Finally headed back to the room at 11:45, showered, dressed and out of the room at 12:20 pm. Short taxi ride back to Union Station, got the code for the Magnolia Room, which was about half full of passengers awaiting the City of New Orleans (CONO). Dropped my bags off and back outside watching the clouds get darker and darker, and the wind picking up speed.

*Departed * New Orleans, 2 Apr 09, 1:45 pm (On Time), Train 58 (City of New Orleans), Car 5800, Room 9 (Manny F., SC Attendant)

*Arrived* Chicago Union Station, 3 Apr 09, 12:00 noon (3 hrs. late)

*CONSIST:* Engine 43, Transition Crew Dorm 39031, Cross Country Cafe 37015, Sleeper 32075, and Coaches 34027 and 31009 (I think I have the TCD Car # and CCC Car # correct), but not 100% sure.

We were called from the Magnolia Room at 1:20 for boarding of Train 19, _City of New_

_Orleans_. Tickets were taken at the door, and i.d. checked, and proceeded to the sleeping car, which was almost full on this trip. It had started raining hard by now as we pulled away on time headed north for Chicago. Manny came around and introduced himself to all his passengers in his sleeper. One passenger was in the Transition Dorm Car. Reservations were taken for supper sittings, and I took a 5:00 pm one. Rolling along, out over the tip of Lake Pontchatrain once again, into Hammond and onward we rolled. By now the weather was very nice. No rain, and skies were clearing up. All the bad storms, tornadoes had passed by.

Watching the scenery go by until 3:30 pm. and to a stop we came just south of McComb, MS. Over the PA system came the conductor with the information that Train 59 had hit some downed trees over the tracks and had damaged the engine. Was unaware of the injured conductor. This is where Amtrak is not at its best in my opinion, or maybe they are, I just really do not know what is all going on. However, there was confusion as usual. Disregard the dinner sittings, we would all eat at 4:30. About 8 people had already made their way back to the CCC. No, we are going back to the reserved times. We are going to go back to New Orleans, no, we are not, we are going to be bussed, no, we are not. However, Amtrak did call my house and let my family know what had happened. So, while sitting, back to the Cross Country Cafe (CCC) at 5:00 pm for suppers. To say the least, I guess you can guess what I had, only minus the salad this time. There were no to be served. First time with the CCC, mixed opinions on it. Liked the newness of it. The dining section did fill up about half way, but the one server was able to keep up. My only complaint was that the CCC sounded like a nursery school at times. Every small child with their family decided to eat at this time. However, food was good, got filled up, and no complaints about the length of the serving time. She worked hard. Really sad though, definitely could have used one other person to help out. Back to the room, this time to lie down. Pushed the seats together and read. After exactly three hours of sitting, we were finally on our way. Passed the disabled Train 58, and could see all the trees that had been moved off the tracks as we journeyed onwards until we came to a stop for 30 min. to let a freight pass by.

Arrived into Jackson for our first get-off-the-train stop over 3.5 hours late now. However, the train did not rush out of Jackson. It was dark by now, and time for a good hot shower, and had Manny make the bed.down. Fell asleep after leaving Yazoo City. Arrived into Memphis at 1:00 am, and up and off I detrained. A little cool, but not too bad. Quite a few people got on here, and there was much confusion with the sleeping car passengers. Seems there were passengers with sleeping accommodations that neither the Sleeping Car Attendant, nor the Conductor knew were getting on. What confusion. It was straightened out, one or two into our 5800 car, the others into the Transition Dorm Car. After the train was refueled, we were out of Memphis. Did make up quite some time here. Hit the bed and back to sleep. Woke up at 6:25 am, and headed out for breakfast. The usual, omlette, etc. etc. She was not as rushed this early in the morning. A lady who got on in Memphis was seated with me for breakfast, and we had a nice conversation for awhile. Train was making up time as we went on, got to Champaign-Urbana for a stop, got off and it was quite cold there. Was there for about 10 minutes. The CONO was moving on, making up more and more time until we were only going to be late 1 hr 47 min getting into Chicago. Well, two freights and a Metra changed those plans. Saw the skyline of Chicago come into view, passed Soldier Field, and wound our way through the yards, so we could back into Union Station -- of which we did at exactly noon, or 3 hours late, the time we sat. I don't blame Amtrak, they did the best they could and did make up much of the lost time until at the end.

Retrived my luggage, and once again, thanked Manny for all his help and assistance. Did have to go to Quik Trak and get the next ticket printed out. Headed to the Metropolitan Lounge, got by return by pass, and dropped my luggage off with the Red Cap to keep. Out into the station, up to Krispy Kreme to get a dozen glazed to bring back home to my nephew who loves these, and outside for awhile. Helped a mom, grandmother and three kids try to find the Megabus stop. Asked them where they were going, and they said Minneapolis. I told them so was I, but on the train. No Megabus for me, don't care if I can land a dollar ticket. I have done my bus journeys, and do not prefer to do any more. At least I can say I have seen the entire country by bus and by train, as well as flying over it in all directions. If I had taken the Montrealer from NYP to Montreal instead of the Greyhound Bus, that would have been at least another route I would been on. Back into the station for a quick lunch, as did not have much time before needing to be back to the lounge for ticket taking. Got back and the conductor has just commenced taking tickets for Train 7, Empire Builder.

*Departed*Chicago Union Station, 3 Apr 09, 2:15 pm (On Time), Train 7/27 (Empire Builder), Car 0731, Room 5. (Tashi, SC Attendant).

*Arrived*St Paul/Minneapolis, 3 Apr 09, 10:02 pm (29 min early).

*CONSIST* Engines ????? 3 of them, Transition Dorm Car 39036, Seattle Sleepers 32077 and 32070, Dining Car 32021, Seattle Coaches 34039 and 34086, Lounge Car 33035, Portland Coaches 31020 and 34022, and Portland Sleeper 32051.

Departure was called at 1:45 for exit out the back of the Metropolitan Lounge and to Track 19 for Train 7/27, *Empire Builder*. Proceeded down the platform, a bit of a walk to Car 0731 where Tashi was awaiting his passengers. Climbed aboard, dropped luggage off in room, and back outside. At 2:00 pm, doors were closed and at 2:15 pm, on time, we pulled out of Chicago's Union Station. Tashi came around introduced himself, passed out the small bottles of champagne or cider, and the strawberry snack mix. Came around and gave each room a box of kleenex, made small talk with all passengers. Arrived into Milwaukee 15 min. early. Got off walked around some, and departed Milwaukee on time. There was a Customer Service Manager on board this trip who came around and introduced herself to all the sleeping car passengers. This was a first for me, as I have never met a CSM on a train before. I am aware of all the other positions on the train and their responsibilities. I did call Amtrak and inquire about this new position and was told they were created to help improve the customer service aspect. Dining Car came around for sittings and I took the 5:30 pm sitting. You can guess what I had, only difference, back to iced tea, and a Key Lime Crumb Cake. It was the best steak of the ones I had ate. Service was outstanding. A couple going to Portland sat with me. Had a nice conversation with them. They had come in a day earlier on the Texas Eagle, the one that hit a man and killed him. They also had a nice long sit in Bloomington, IL. After supper, back to the room, and watched the scenery go by until Winona where we were once again able to get off and stretch. Climbed aboard for the final time, and made our way to St. Paul/Mpls. It was getting dark now, and just sat back, thought of all the good times I had had, all the good meals I had had, and the very good service I had enjoyed. Saw the skyline of St Paul, and made our way through downtown St. Paul and on towards Midway Station arriving at 10:00 pm, 31 min early. Didn't want to get off at all, but unfortunately had to. Thanked Tashi for his service, and detrained. Walking over to meet my ride, looked back one more time, but this time, with a tear streaming down my face for a wonderful 3395 mile Amtrak train trip.

*OBSERVATIONS AND COMMENTS:*

All trains were on time or early except the mishap in McComb and the one siding in MS, and two in IL. For that matter, did not pass that many frieght trains at all.

All car temperature were perfect for me. Usually gets too warm at night, but not this time.

All meals were very good, very filling. Never ran out of anything I had requested. The Crescent did run out of a few meal items, but that was all.

Service was markedly improved. As we all know, it can be a gamble with Amtrak personnel and their personalities. Not these 4 trips. It ranged the gamut from 30 years of service (Curtis) to 3.5 yrs service (Tashi). Let me say, if anyone rides the CONO, I do hope that you get the Sleeping Car Attendant, Manny Franklin, a young man, 4 years of Amtrak Service. However, the best, and I have had a lot of sleeping car attendants over the years. Mr. Franklins's service was superior to any I have had by any Amtrak employee. From his passenegers, to the smallest detail of the juice, water, etc., keeping the basket of treats filled for us, helping out in the CCC for breakfast, this was a superior, customer oriented employee. Hope you can get him. Also, Tashi, 3.5 yrs, outstanding. Was very impressed with him in the short time from Chicago to St. Paul. It is the attention to the customer, attention to his car, that makes the difference. Also, a server in the dining car on Train 7, Thao N, she is the best dining car attendant I have encountered. Knew the right questions to ask, never had to ask for anything, not even one refill. She was outstanding. Dining car personnel can really be something else, but not her, nor the LSA in the Dining Car, Fran, really liked they way she handled everything, her instructions, etc. Very professional, and seem to take a high interest in her job. The service was the biggest change I noticed, other than running early and on time the entire way.

PA system did not work in the sleep on Train 92. The window leaked on Train 59 when it rained. The windows were quite dirty on Train 92. Otherwise, everything else worked, operated properly, and the train was very clean. Did go to the lounge car once on each train, except Train 7, found the personnel nice, and the cars clean and all straight. Never did get to a coach car.

Tracks were not the smoothest in MS. Otherwise, all were very smooth. Slept very very good on all trains.

Saw what many cities had done with intermodel transportation, some very nice, looked new, one being I belive Meridian, MS. Many cities had done lots of improvement and they were really nice. However, like Birmingham, some needed much improvement. Maybe some stimulus money can find its way to these cities and projects.

The _Empire Builder_ was my favorite, and probably always will be. It is the one I have travelled on the most. However, did enjoy very much the _Silver Star_, the _Crescent_, and then the CONO. I guess the shortness of the train, one engine, the CCC, however, like i said earlier, the best employee.

Other than the one episode in Jacksonville, there was an Amtrak Policeman??? on the 59 from New Orleans. Badge was showing as well as gun. Not sure if he went all the way to Chicago or not. There was also a passenger problem on this train, only one I know of. Conductor was called twice to CCC, and i could see from my room, #9, that the Conductor, a woman, and the policeman were having an animated discussion. Also, the couple on Train 7, who I ate with, he was telling me all the major problems he had in Fort Worth, trying to take pictures of the train and station, even down to the cleaning lady getting onto to him for trying to take a picture. Him and his wife certainly did not look like any threat. However, Fort Worth does not mess with you. He was then telling me how easy it was the take pictures at Union Station in Chicago. I made him aware of the policy that Amtrak came out with that I had read in this forum.

Hope I did not bore everyone to tears. Tried to be brief, that is hard for me. I have enjoyed very much reading everyones trip reports, and thought I would finally submit one of mine. Any questions, please ask, I will try to answer. Otherwise, thanks for taking your time to read it. Just gotta start planning the next one.

Overall, really a fantastic trip, and a memorable one. I guess one day, I will try to hop on the 5 routes that I have not had the opportunity to travel on.


----------



## Ispolkom (Apr 6, 2009)

I really enjoyed reading this trip report. It certainly makes me envious -- I have more than 6 weeks before my next trip. I certainly won't argue with you about the Empire Builder, as it's also my favorite. I wish that I could disagree with you about Megabus, but it's sure a big letdown after being on the train, even with $1 tickets.

I agree with you that the televisions in the Washington lounge are wearing. Why are they always on?

Since you took trains with both kinds of equipment, I wonder, did you prefer Superliner sleepers to the Viewliner? Or the other way around?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 7, 2009)

Guest_jayt_* said:


> Still have five left that I have not been on, Vermonter, Adirondack, Heartland Flyer, Cardinal, and *Montrealer*.


I think you may have a hard time doing the Montrealer - since it was discontinued 15-20 or more years ago! :lol:

BTW - good report.


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 7, 2009)

Really, a great report! 

Makes me wanna hop on a train today!

What is the new photo taking policy?


----------



## p&sr (Apr 7, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> What is the new photo taking policy?


Take all the photos you want. Just don't get caught.


----------



## jayt (Apr 7, 2009)

Which one did I like the best between the Superliner and Viewliner? Really a hard one to answer. The air conditioning definitely kept the room cool to cold on the Viewliner which I liked very much, compared to the Superliners air coming out of the ceiling and it tends to stay a bit warmer for me. Also, the facilities in the room are an added plus. Don't have to get that bedroom on the Superliner for this benefit. However, guess I would say I would rather be on a Superliner than a Viewliner. Do like the upstairs, showers are much bigger, and it just seems bigger. However, would take either one.


----------



## jack615 (Apr 7, 2009)

Great report, thanks a lot for the details, I just booked a trip today for July where I am taking the Crescent and the City of New Orleans, cant wait for the trip.

Jack


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 7, 2009)

p&sr said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > What is the new photo taking policy?
> ...


Aloha

As far as I am cincerned this is bad advise. Amtrak has posted the rules in effect, PLEASE follow them. In Fort Worth I ran into a security guard that didn't know them, I will explain in my trip report on the Texas Eagle to be written shortly.

Mahalo

Eric


----------

